# Sundome



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _From wiki_ 



Sundome (すんドめ?) is a manga series by Kazuto Okada. It was adapted into a live-action film in 2007. Sundome literally means "stopping the moment before," in this case referring to being stopped just before ejaculating.

*Plot*

The story's protagonist is a 15 year-old high school student named Hideo Aiba, a member of a school club called the Roman Club. The story centers around his quid pro quo relationship with a girl named Kurumi Sahana.




Anybody else read this saucy manga?

If so, can you tell me when volume 4 will be scanned


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2009)

Btw, volume 4 out.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 1, 2009)

Seriously? Link me. I've been looking for it for a while.

Yeah, I confess I started reading Sundome out of morbid curiousity, and now I must find out how it ends.


----------



## GsG (Mar 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hideo Aiba is the new president of the Roman club, dedicated to preserving boyhood dreams...and staying Virgins until graduating High School. Kurumi Sahana is the cute new transfer student who joins the currently "all boys" Roman club. Kurumi sexually frustrates Hideo and makes him do her bidding during club activities and throughout the school day. Hideo just wants to be with Kurumi for any reason. Jealous girl Kyouko soon starts to hang around the club since Kurumi seems to be stealing the attention of all the boys at school. The girls soon start offering the male members of the club "rewards" for doing the activities they want. Sexual frustration and humor then ensue.




Ho.  I might have to look into this.


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 1, 2009)

WHERE COULD YOU READ IT.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

Bumping because I want so info on how many volumes are out.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Bumping because I want so info on how many volumes are out.



6 Volumes (Ongoing)


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

And 4 are scanned right?

WRAI!!?!?!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> And 4 are scanned right?
> 
> WRAI!!?!?!




Vol 1-6 here

LOLHI (That's n00bish for "GREETINGS", kthx)


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2009)

I started reading this when I heard about the live action. It does to me what the title implies.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it from the abuse?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 18, 2009)

Popped in here cause I saw Mider T and he knows good/depraved manga and I must say from reading the preview this is something I've got to look into further.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay so 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The second to latest chapter has her cough up blood.  Does she have a disease?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm downloading this soon, probably tonight. Will post thoughts later.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 18, 2009)

just read the first chapter and I'm sold; I'll read through this when I get some more free time and post thoughts later.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was it from the abuse?




*Spoiler*: __ 



abuse?



I'm still holding out hope that she's still alive because that promise Hideo made to her hasn't been fulfilled yet.....


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From her guardian.  Did they ever say what the cause of those nosebleeds were?

And what promise.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't she want Hideo to take her to  someplace called waves in the winter or some shit like that?

Her guardian abused her? I must have forgotten about something like that, or made  an mistake and just skipped over it.

It seems like the nosebleeds are still a mystery.

I'm still waiting to see if Ch 72 is really the last chapter or if we have a few more chapters to go.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah.  Forgot about that.

It's pretty obvious her guardian is abusing her.  The guy is creepy as hell and it seems that he took her in just to fuck her.

How did 72 end?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 19, 2009)

just finished the first 2 volumes and this is full of lolz and hot kinky action.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf? she died? Did that loser masochist and pathetic excuse for a man even hit?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 19, 2009)

8ghosts said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? she died? Did that loser masochist and pathetic excuse for a man even hit?



*Spoiler*: __ 




It's not confirmed yet but it's not looking good right now.


Also Hideo still haven't hit it fully yet.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 19, 2009)

Just started reading this and it's really random and weird. Luckily it's funny or else I really wouldn't be able to read it. My main problem is that I don't have any idea where the story is going to. It's just random girl does horny things and plays around with horny boy so far.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2009)

^That's why it's called "Sundome".


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 20, 2009)

finished all the scans and its pretty good with the Ex-president being the funniest character by far


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah his anal fictation is lol


----------



## hussamb (Sep 5, 2009)

i read the manga in 2 days!!!
it is a great one, sadly we have only till chapter 49, while the raws are in chapter 73...
it was so strange at 1st, but now i am really afraid it wont have a happy ending


----------



## hussamb (Sep 6, 2009)

is there some1 who can help by translating one page of the raw???
i just want to trans one page


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 6, 2009)

hussamb said:


> is there some1 who can help by translating one page of the raw???
> i just want to trans one page



Try asking here.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you send me what you've observed in the RAWs?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 468 Prediction Thread

The end for Sundome


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2009)

What chapter did it end on?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 14, 2009)

No clue. Don't know what the latest raw is


----------



## Alesana (Oct 14, 2009)

I bought the very first volume...but that's the only one I have cause they were never out again at Barnes and Nobles.


----------



## Morcombe (Dec 11, 2009)

so volume 8 was the final volume but i cant find any raws, does anyone know how it ends?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2009)

Nobody here or even animesuki.  When in doubt, ask /a/.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 12, 2009)

need to know the ending


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd also like to know what happened


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Well 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He got to do it with Kurumi in the final chapter after taking her out of the hospital. Then there's a time jump. He's now a doctor in the final pages we see him doing it with some woman which I think it's Kurumi who looks older now and she's wearing a wedding ring so it seems they got married. They say something to each other don't know what but there happy together. 




Ch 75: Chapter 41 One Manga
Ch 76 Final: Chapter 41 One Manga


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember searching for that a while back. Best ending I could have asked for.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 19, 2010)

Im gonna check this manga out i have nothing else better to do


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 19, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> Well
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




 It been debates on rather that's Kurumi or a different girl. People tried to translate some of what's going on, most of them came out not sure either.

Some believe that she kicked the bucket while he was having sex with her, but he kept going causing some people to call him necrophilia.

Here's  one translation




> I can read a little bit of Japanese, so maybe I can help you guys out try to understand how the story ends.
> I'll try to cover the things everyone seems to want to know. Just chapter 76. If you want any specifics I don't mind translating important pages
> 
> What she died from: unless I missed it (I was going through the pages rather quickly) the manga did not reveal what illness she's suffering from.
> ...


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 19, 2010)

HAHA just read the first chapter 
and i love this manga already


----------



## 8 (Jan 19, 2010)

this manga is so sad, depressing and creepy. i wish i had never picked it up. i think i'll just skip to the last chapter to see how it end and get over with.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, I just marathoned this manga (up to last English scan) and am completely enthralled by it.

At first it just got me hooked by the quirkiness of the main character's relationship, and the clubs sad resemblance to my best high school friends (albeit more hyperbolic representations).  I couldn't figure out the deal with Kurumi's control freak ways but found it very interesting that it was the unique catalyst Aiba needed to come into his own.  Surprisingly there was enough variety and comedy in the early chapters to hook me and keep me on the edge of my seat.

Then in Volume 4, when the Kurumi/Aiba relationship began to develop past the original rule set it was defined by, I became hopelessly lost within the story.  I feared I would begin to lose interest in the formula of the early story and/or that the manga would begin to fall down a boring archetypical road.  While I imagine the ending is very easy to predict, I think its safe to say this manga is anything but conventional.

Kurumi's character is perhaps the most fascinating I have found in any manga to date.  Her genuinely kind wisdom and very unique methods of expressing it forced me to recognize my narrow perspective on what love and compassion are.  I particularly enjoy the way the author slowly lets us in as readers to her character's motives for needing to have control over something in her life, and how Aiba seems to fit perfectly into this role for her.

I'd recommend this as a must read for anyone who enjoys a beautifully constructed love story and isn't weirded out by honestly expressed quirks and fetishes.  So glad I happened to stumble into the first volume of this at a local book store.  Some of the best literature I have read in years.


----------



## Zabuza (May 26, 2010)

I also don't know why I picked these series.
They were fun till the drama began so i just skipped it all the way to the ending.

If you don't want to read creepy, sad and dramatic stories, then this is not your manga.


----------



## Raigeki1993 (Jun 9, 2010)

yea she dies =/ when he held her hand after they fucked, only the dude was gripping the hand =[, kurumi hand wasnt gripping his hand.... I WISH I NEVER READ THIS T_T


----------



## Raigeki1993 (Jun 9, 2010)

if any of u are wondering why there was a picture of him seeing her in a classroom during he had sex, it was a flashback cuz she died =/


----------



## Lupin (Jun 9, 2010)

Just picked up the manga. Hate how the hero is like a complete dog.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2010)

Still no scans?  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

And now with No Balls wrapping up, I'm gonna need some replacement ecchi manga.


----------



## 8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> Just picked up the manga. Hate how the hero is like a complete dog.


you  better get used to it. thats the main theme of this story.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, just read the story. Granted the main is like a freakin' pussy ... but the story was GREAT. It makes sense someone like her would want to try everything in life before she ... yeah.

Also, he turned out a model citizen with a body to boot in the end, so no harm done.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2012)

I finally read the last 17 chapters just now (nobody told me they were fucking out) and it's depressing as hell.  The very end was sad...but bittersweet.  We all knew where it was headed but it was nice that she could 
*Spoiler*: __ 



pass on after being with Hideo


.  I'm curious as to her illness though, I never thought about it until now but could it have been AIDS?  Explains the no kissing, no sex, etc.


----------



## 8 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I'm curious as to her illness though, I never thought about it until now but could it have been AIDS?  Explains the no kissing, no sex, etc.


i also thought about that. he did come into contact with various of her body fluids and even consumed them. include her blood. but i'm not sure if that's enough to transmit AIDS. maybe there's someone else with more knowledge on the subject?


----------

